# Hi ..I'm new...Not sure what I'm doing !



## angeez2006 (Nov 29, 2021)

🌷 I don't have any friends and I need some advice on my marriage that my therapist won't help me.... I sound like a sad case huh? I've been married 16 years


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome here.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Wait, your therapist won't help you? Ummm, maybe time for a new therapist?
When you get a chance, start a thread with your story-- i'm sure you will get a ton of help here.


----------

